# Gamble's Eurovent Multi-Tank Build



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey All - 
I purchased 4 Protean Eurovent tanks awhile back. I'm finally going to start building these.







Their size is: 17.5" wide x 24" deep x 18" high. (32g).

I've built the false bottoms for 2 of the 4 tanks, and also put up the backgrounds. I decided to keep it simple & will be using cork panels for this.
I figured it wasn't a big deal since they will be covered by plants eventually anyways. 

I added the wood into the tanks just to give you an idea of what I want it to look like. I still have to get the substrate & plant them. I will be doing a clay substrate on all 4 tanks.

The tank on the left will be for the Escudo & Zaparo on the right. 















The other 2 tanks will probably be for my Mebalo & the Bluefoot Leucs I'm waiting for. If I can't get them eventually, there are a few other things I'm considering putting in it.

I will update this as progress continues. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good man...I like how the cork looks like it extends into the other tank.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

False bottom & substrate added into one tank so far. 















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Looking good Nick. I especially like the 24" depth you went with on the tanks. It makes such a big difference having the extra 6" compared to an Exo/ZooMed. Seeing these makes me want to get mine done now.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Sweet! I love the four tank setup!

Blue footed leucs? Very cool! If you don't mind me asking, where would you be getting them?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

frog dude said:


> Sweet! I love the four tank setup!
> 
> Blue footed leucs? Very cool! If you don't mind me asking, where would you be getting them?


I would guess from Zach


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> I would guess from Zach


Incorrect. 
I will be getting them straight from the man himself ... Sean Stewart.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Gamble said:


> Incorrect.
> I will be getting them straight from the man himself ... Sean Stewart.


Da dart man indeed. I had no idea he had them! thanks for the info.

Edit: Checked his site, didn't see them. Now I assume they were result of a privet communication, correct?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frog dude said:


> Da dart man indeed. I had no idea he had them! thanks for the info.


He is the person that brought them in originally. He kept what he wanted and sold the extras to the others that have them ... including Zach. As far as I know, nobody has been able to successfully breed them yet. I've been waiting for almost a year now.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Wood is in. 








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Escudo tank is finally finished. 1 down, 3 to go.








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Look great bro....Simple and elegant.... Well done sir.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Thx buddy.
You going to Rizzos meet in May? If so, ill probably see you there again.


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks great! Was a little worried the cork slabs would look too man made but it ties in nicely. Cant wait to see it with some growth.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

papajuggalo said:


> Looks great! Was a little worried the cork slabs would look too man made but it ties in nicely. Cant wait to see it with some growth.


Thx.

Yea that was my concern too. I like it but I still wish I would've went with bark panels instead to be honest.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Thx buddy.
> You going to Rizzos meet in May? If so, ill probably see you there again.


Yeah man I'm not gonna miss it.....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Thx.
> 
> Yea that was my concern too. I like it but I still wish I would've went with bark panels instead to be honest.


You have some vines or moss for the cork slabs? Once it grows in and stuff starts growing up it will blend it in more.

Cork bark flats are hard to beat for their natural appeal though....


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Azurel said:


> You have some vines or moss for the cork slabs? Once it grows in and stuff starts growing up it will blend it in more.
> 
> Cork bark flats are hard to beat for their natural appeal though....


Im probably gonna buy some moss mix.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Substrate & Wood in 2nd tank ... This tank will be for a group of Zaparo.















I added a small pool/pond area for tadpole deposition ...















Gonna use some Blue Granite pebbles for the bottom 








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good man...gonna be a nice setup

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Gamble said:


> Incorrect.
> I will be getting them straight from the man himself ... Sean Stewart.


If they end up breeding for you put me on the top of your list ;D.
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Also what substrate are you using?
Buddy


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Also what substrate are you using?
> Buddy


I'm using clay substrate in this & all of my future tanks ... courtesy of Doug (Pumilo).
Also ordered some UVB lights and I will be using them on these & all future tanks.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Zaparo tank is finished! 2 down, 2 to go.






























Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Tank #3 is finally underway!

I got the false bottom & cork panels in like the others:








For this tank, I'm going to try something new and build some ledges out of eggcrate. I am going to put some clay inside of it just to give the microfauna a refugium of sorts, so they have a chance to reproduce without getting eaten right away.


























I then took the fabricated ledge & covered it in Great Stuff.














While the GS was still wet, I immediately covered it with sheet moss.














I'm hoping that as the GS cures, it doesn't expand too much. I'm periodically pushing the moss/foam back down. I will see if this helps it keep its shape.

... more to come ... 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frog dude said:


> Edit: Checked his site, didn't see them. Now I assume they were result of a privet communication, correct?


Sorry, I didn't see this before.
Yes, you are correct. Private communication. 



Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I like the possibilities there! If you would, keep us posted on this turns out. 

I'm starting 5 more basic vivs this week. I'll be getting rest of the materials at NARBC this weekend. I already have the cork panels to try instead of full GS BG's. I'm game for some more ideas to sample!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok. I put in the corner ledge. Also laid in the turface.














Added in another piece of wood to create another ledge & also added in the clay ... 













The clay behind the wood is an optical illusion. It is actually higher than the clay in the front of the tank.

... more to come ... 


Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice Nick! Do you consider imitation a form of flattery? 'Cuz I may have to copy you!

-Chris


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> Very nice Nick! Do you consider imitation a form of flattery? 'Cuz I may have to copy you!
> 
> -Chris


Thanks Chris ... I appreciate that.
But let's wait till its finished before you make that decision


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Added some more wood ... 




















I still have to add some substrate in some sections. Also have to decide if I want anymore wood in tank, or keep it as is & start planting next.

... more to come ... 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good bro...can never go wrong with adding more wood 

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Looking good bro...can never go wrong with adding more wood
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


I agree. I just dont want to add more just for the sake of adding more. 
If I can't get it to fit visually, I probably won't add any. 
We shall see. I'm hoping to have this finished by the end of the week so I can start working on the 4th tank.
Then come Monday when my new Proteans come in, I will have 6 more to work on!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gamble said:


> I agree. I just dont want to add more just for the sake of adding more.
> If I can't get it to fit visually, I probably won't add any.
> We shall see. I'm hoping to have this finished by the end of the week so I can start working on the 4th tank.
> Then come Monday when my new Proteans come in, I will have 6 more to work on!


I hear ya on that....has to fit into the look your going for.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I like this look, that looks very similar to what I have done with my "double villa" thread. I have a question for you. Have you ever used cork tubes before with other tanks? I have used it and I love the look of it but now in my new builds I fill them up with great staff leaving just ends of it empty or the knots empty so I can use it as a planter or stick in a film canister or 2 because in my other builds the frogs will hide in it and I was never able to view them. I do have all oophaga, so maybe those are more skittish frogs, but with those empty tubes wasn't much fun, also almost impossible to get babies out. Just as a small suggestion, if you want to add more wood, I am adding a nice piece or 2 of malaysian drift wood in my new builds, combo cork slabs, cork tubes and drift wood, look very awesome I recommend specially if you find that one special piece. If you place the drift wood under or close to a mist nozzle you can grow some aquatic moss on it, I use willow, java or spike moss, it sticks to the wood and will give you an incredible look to it.
Alberto


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Decided to add a 3rd "step". I think I'm finished with the hardscaping.
All thats left is to clean it up a bit, plant it, then throw in my leaf litter.




















... final look coming soon ... 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I definitely like the looks of it! I think once you add the plants and leaf litter, it'll look very natural as it rises to the back. Very nice! 

-Chris


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nick,
I noticed in one of the tanks you placed a plant in the bottom. Is this directly planted into the turface?
Jim


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Tank planted. 














Just have to innoculate the clay, then add my leaf litter.

... finished tank soon ... 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

jckee1 said:


> Nick,
> I noticed in one of the tanks you placed a plant in the bottom. Is this directly planted into the turface?
> Jim


No, I dug a hole into the clay, wrapped to roots in sphagnum, then planted it & covered it with clay.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Tank #3 Finished!














Let me know what you all think.

Also made some changes to the Zaparo tank ... 














Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I finally found some time to work on a new tank for my proven 2.2 Pepperi group.
They are currently in a 125g, but it has become infested with millipedes & I think the rack space can be better utilized with more tanks, so I will be moving this group into a 32g Protean viv.

I started working on it the other day.
So far I have the falsebottom, background & pond walls installed.














Next I will fill in the gaps on the background with sphagnum.

After that, I will decide if I will set it up exactly like their 125g by reusing the cork in their tank already (after I disinfect it to kill millipede eggs) or use totally new cork & set it up completely different.
(Any/all opinions are appreciated on that issue).



Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Wood & clay is in! 
Now I just have to disinfect the plants to kill the millipede eggs & decide how to plant it.





















I tried to go with a tree root look on this one.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres one I took when I still messing around to give you a better angle









Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's the tank planted ... 








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Tank finished!














Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Just wanted to show some updated pics of some of the tanks that were built. Its been atleast 2 months since ive built some of these ... if not longer.

Also, I purchased some JungleDawn LEDs, so this is also sharing what they look like.

Enjoy ... 

Zaparo Tank








Escudo Tank








Quinquevittatus Tank








I will share the new Pepperi tank once it has grown in some.
I will also be building a tank for my Vittatus coming in September, so I will post that too once finished.


Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------

